# Puppy food Rant



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Like all of us, I'm trying to feed my puppy as healthy as the current situation permits hoping that he gets a good start in life but I'm also trying to do this slowly so that he gets the chance to adapt to the new foods and hopefully develops a taste for the new stuff.

I'm beginning to experience some frustration in the process for several reasons - 
1) 
He's currently on Wellness puppy kibble and canned. He loves the canned and can actually eat it but I'm a bit frustrated with the kibble. :angry: He's so little still so I bet he's not devouring it since it's probably hard for him to chew on it so what I do is either wet it with a few tbs water or try to grind it by hand, which is not very practical at this time. - He still doesn't really like it b/c the ground one is still probably too big and the wet one a) takes a lot to soften up and b) doubles in size, defeating the purpose. 
My questions are - 
- Why is puppy kibble NOT small enough for a puppy??
- Is it bad if I take him off this stuff completely and just do the wellness canned?

2) 
I'm very interested in Home Cooking for him but since he's still so little and I don't want to unintentionally mess up and have him miss out on any essential nutrients, I figure that for now I better stick with a good quality, balanced commercial puppy food. However, as some posters on here suggested - which I thought was a brilliant idea since it's healthy and convenient - I could do the kibble + organic baby food for meats. The problem is that I've searched far and wide, and can't seem to find the organic baby meats - veggies yes, meats no. I can't believe it, I've been to 3 whole foods and a few other "health" stores and nothing. I used to feed my daughter Earth's Best veggies and meats but this was about 6/7 years ago - do they not make them anymore? The only just meats I found were in the Gerber/Beechnut ones but then they are not organic. :smpullhair:
This is beginning to seem a bit complicated....

Thanks for listening -


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

He would be fine on just canned...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> He would be fine on just canned...


I agree with Eileen. Just stick with the canned food. I'm sure you are giving him plenty of chews so he doesn't need anymore chewing.

You have to be careful about adding other food to kibble. A high quality dog food is nutritionally balanced. If what you add is 20% of his diet, you throw the nutritional balance off and you have to start adding supplements.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Gerber/Beechnut ones are fine---it doesn't need to be ORGANIC
In my opinion though I'd stick with the Wellness canned like the others have stated.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

You could also try Castor Pollux Organix for Puppy later, their kibbles are very tiny and Yeager was fine with eating them mixed with a little canned food at a young age.


----------

